# Organized Rides



## AllezCyclist (May 8, 2006)

Anyone doing the Bloomin' Metric May 21st?  I just started getting back into riding and would like to start meeting people for small organized rides.


----------



## skibum1321 (May 9, 2006)

A couple of people here will be doing the CRW spring century on May 21st. It starts in Wakefield, MA and you are more than welcome to join us if you would like.


----------

